# Eclipse und Hilfen



## mustinet1900 (5. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

bin noch recht neu in Java und hatte mit einem Editor der sich Kod nennt unter Mac gearbeitet.
Was mich da gestört hat war das ich es nicht wusste wie man die Schriftgrösse ändert.
Ausserdem habe ich wohl irgendwo rumgefummelt denn das Programm zeigt mir die Worte nicht mehr nach bestimmten Farben an sondern alles ist weiss.
Ansonsten fand ich es super.

Arbeite jetzt seit ein paar Tagen mit Eclipse und bin eigentlich  soweit recht zufrieden bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

Leider ist das ganze Programm auf Englisch und wenn ich mal was in den Einstellungen suche weiss ich leider nicht wo ich gucken soll.

Ich mag den ganzen Aufbau von Eclipse, aber was mich sehr stört sind diese ganzen Hilfen die er einem vorsetzt.
Das wären einam die Hochkommas, Klammern , public ,class etc.....

Wenn ich das erste Hochkomma oder die Klammer setze kommt automatisch schon die am Ende .
Oder wenn ich den Zeiger auf ein Wort halte erscheinen immer so kleine Erklärungsfenster.

Und am liebsten würde ich am Ende immer selber compilieren statt nur auf den Start Button zu klicken, denn ich will schon das die Grunddinge richtig sitzen und Eclipse mir nicht alles aus der Hand nimmt.

Kann man diese ganzen Sachen denn irgendwie abschalten?
WEnn ja , an welcher Stelle?

Habe mir heute mal Xcode runtergeladen und mir kurz angeschaut, aber so richtig schlau bin ich daraus ehrlich gesagt nicht geworden.

Was würdet ihr mir für den Anfang eher empfehlen?
Lieber doch bei einem reinen Editor bleiben und alles per Hand, oder doch mit Eclipse weitermachen?


----------



## lam_tr (7. Dez 2011)

Wenn du alles selber händisch machen willst, wieso willst du dann Eclipse benutzen. Benutze doch einfach nur NotePad++.

Die ganze Hilfe und Completion in Eclipse kann man, denke ich nicht einfach so abschalten. Du muss da wahrscheinlich einige Plugins deinstallieren, wenn es überhaupt geht.


----------



## mustinet1900 (7. Dez 2011)

lam_tr hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du alles selber händisch machen willst, wieso willst du dann Eclipse benutzen. Benutze doch einfach nur NotePad++.
> 
> Die ganze Hilfe und Completion in Eclipse kann man, denke ich nicht einfach so abschalten. Du muss da wahrscheinlich einige Plugins deinstallieren, wenn es überhaupt geht.



wir werden wohl im 2. Semester eh mit eclipse anfangen.Habe jetzt fraise drauf (früher smultron)
und bin sehr zufrieden.Der bleibt jetzt solange bis ich ecplise wirkliche brauchen werde.


----------



## Fab1 (7. Dez 2011)

Unter Window --> Preferences kann einige Hilfen ausstellen.

Wenn ich auch nicht weiß warum, wäre ich du würde ich versuchen mit der Hilfe umgehen zu lernen, da es wirklich SEHR viel Arbeit erleichtert, aber jedem das seine.

Ich glaub es gab sogar mal ein Sprach Pack für eclipse, ob es noch weitergeführt wird weiß ich nicht.

Allerdings ist von dem abzuraten, denn jeder der mit Java programmiert, wird am Englisch nicht vorbeikommen.


----------



## mustinet1900 (7. Dez 2011)

Fab1 hat gesagt.:


> Unter Window --> Preferences kann einige Hilfen ausstellen.
> 
> Wenn ich auch nicht weiß warum, wäre ich du würde ich versuchen mit der Hilfe umgehen zu lernen, da es wirklich SEHR viel Arbeit erleichtert, aber jedem das seine.
> 
> ...




ich weiss diese Hilfen nehmen wirklich sehr viel Arbeit ab, aber genau das ist das Problem.
Ich will das lernen und bis es richtig sitzt ist eclipse nicht das richtige für mich.

Das einzige was mir gefällt ist das Prinzip mit dem Starte eine App.Man braucht nicht extra die Konsole zu öffnen, sondern kann es direkt im Programm tun, aber erstmal will ich das der javac Befehl und etc. ins Blut übergehen


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2011)

Um das automatische Compile auszuschalten kannst du im Menü 'Project' 'Build automatically' ausschalten. Einige Features werden dann allerdings nicht mehr funktionieren. Du siehst dann beispielsweise einige Compiler Fehler nicht mehr direkt beim Speichern.
Um Eclipse in Deutsch zu verwenden (würde ich nicht dazu raten, Entwickler sprechen englisch, lieber gleich dran gewöhnen) musst du die Language Packs installieren.
Eclipse Babel Project


----------

